# 16 oder 32 GB RAM?



## Bakura_99 (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage.Soll ich 16 oder 32 GB in meinen PC einbauen ? Hauptsächlich werde ich damit spielen(dafür würden 16 schon ausreichen, ich weiß),Home Office und in Zukunft wahrscheinlich auch progammieren und dazu evtl. auch einige VMs.Preis bis 400 € rechne ich Maximal.Im Moment hab ich den Ram im Blick (Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000).Mich würden mal eure Meinungen interessieren


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

16GB reichen im Regelfall immer aus zur Zeit. Bis du ganz sicher mehr als 16GB benötigst wirst du wohl schon wieder ne neue Platform haben.
Ich hatte in allen meinen PC´s meist so 32GB aber als ich den Spielerechner erneuert habe wurden es durch den RAM-Preis nur 16GB. Und habe gemerkt zum Spielen benötige Ich 32GiB.. nicht^^


----------



## Aerni (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

gleich kommt wieder einer....."ich bekomm auch 32gb locker voll"..... kauf 16 dann biste gut dabei.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Jap 16gb sind derzeit Safe und völlig ausreichend, gerade auch bei den Preisen. Über mehr kann man nachdenken wenn der Trend wieder nachlässt.


----------



## NatokWa (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Sollte man StarCitizen Backer sein (wie ich) reichen 16GB NICHT , für die meisten anderen Games reichen sie NOCH aus , hier allerdings grosspurig zu tun das 32 GB erst bei der nächsten Platform wohl benötigt würden ignoriert die ANFORDERUNGEN des TE !! 
Er will später VM's auf dem System laufen lassen , da is mit 16GB schneller Schicht im Schacht als man denkt , vor allem wenn die VM's auch was leisten sollen !! Für ne Win10 VM die sauber läuft rechne ich mal locker 8GB , das wärn bei 16 schon die hälfte , da läuft dann kaum was anderes als die beiden Betriebssysteme die sich dann um den RAM balgen !


----------



## HisN (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Es gibt durchaus Games die mit nur 16GB abstürzen oder 32GB füllen.
Die Frage ist wie üblich: Hast Du die auch?

Ram ist wie Hubraum, man kann nie genug davon habe. 20 Jahre alte Regel, gilt heute immer noch


----------



## azzih (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Kenne kein Spiel das 16 Gig vollmachen oder gar  überschreiten würde.  Alleine schon weil sich das meiste an Konsolen RAM orientiert, gibt es da kaum Ausreisser. Selbst mit Ultra Details und irgendwelchen Texture Packs (die eh eigentlich auf VRam gehn) verbrauchen eigentlich alle mir bekannten Spiele alleine meist deutlich unter 10GB (mit Windows und Chrome dann halt noch paar GB mehr)

Und mehr RAM bedeutet halt auch etwas längere Bootzeit und das für quasi Null Nutzen bei Spielen. Sieht natürlich anders aus wenn man Programme nutzt die viel RAM brauchen.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Es gibt  (bei mir) ein paar Games, die an den 14-16 kitzeln, z. B. Metro Redux, generell stimme ich den Kollegen jedoch zu, dass 16 derzeit noch gut auskömmlich sind.
In meinem Arbeitsrechner jedoch (CAD, Rendering usw.) wünsche ich mir bei einzelnen Gelegenheiten mehr als die verbauten 32GB...


----------



## HisN (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*



azzih schrieb:


> Kenne kein Spiel das 16 Gig vollmachen oder gar  überschreiten würde.



Zum Kennenlernen. (Kleine Auswahl)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

32 ist MUSS für High End.

16 reicht für Mainstream!


----------



## shootme55 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Ich geh mal davon aus dass du 4 Slots auf deinem Board hast und DualChannel, das wär so der Durchschnitt. Da würd sich für mich die Frage nicht stellen. 16 rein, und wenns nimma reicht nachstöpseln. Außer du hast ein Quadchannel-Board wie z.B. einen Threadripper, da solltest auch 4 Riegel nehmen, und wenn man so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt kann man auch gleich 4×8 stecken.


----------



## RossiCX (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Wie viele VM sollen gleichzeitig laufen und was sollen die VM machen?


----------



## RtZk (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Die meisten Personen die ich kenne haben noch 8 GB und kommen trotzdem problemlos damit zurecht. 
Und, wenn ein Spiel tatsächlich mehr als 16 GB RAM bräuchte! (nicht nutzen kann, sondern braucht), dann kann man immer noch die Einstellungen reduzieren.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*



azzih schrieb:


> Und mehr RAM bedeutet halt auch etwas längere Bootzeit und das für quasi Null Nutzen bei Spielen. Sieht natürlich anders aus wenn man Programme nutzt die viel RAM brauchen.



Wodurch soll das bitte kommen ? FRÜHER mal ja , als noch der tolle Memory-Check durchlief , heutzutage ist das völlig hinfällig und fiür den TE HAT es einen Nutzen durch die VM's die er betreiben will . 


Ansonsten @(fast)All :

Einfach nur Krank wie hier so viele an dem was der TE MACHEN will vorbeifasseln weil sie lieber dümliche "Grundsatzdebaten" führen wollen von wegen XYZ reicht Völlig und für JEDEN .....


----------



## 4B11T (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: 16 oder 32 GB Ram?*

Mehrere Probleme:

1. jemand, der 16GB Ram hat und sein Monitoring Overlay im Blick behält, wird kaum mal mehr als 14GB Auslastung sehen. Spiele begrenzen automatisch entsprechend des Vorhandenen Rams und Windows beginnt rechtzeitig auszulagern. Daher ist es aber ein Trugschluss zu sagen: 16GB werden bei mir nie voll, also reicht es locker. Je mehr Ram vorhanden, desto mehr wird auch genutzt. Die Situationen, in denen ich eine Ramauslastung von mehr als 16GB sehe, sind gar nicht mal so selten.

2. Der Sprung von 16 auf 32 ist riesig, Zwischenstufen sind aber für eine sinnvolle Dualchannel Konfiguration nicht möglich. Ich sag mal: 20GB Ram wären zur Zeit ok, aber is halt nicht.

3. Erstmal 2x 8GB und später 2x8GB nachrüsten ist eine kostengünstige Lösung aber auch nicht immer optimal. Insb. bei Ryzen geht Vollbestückung ggf. zu Lasten des RAM OC, da erreicht man mit 2x16GB je nach Rammodulen höhere Taktraten als mit 4x8GB, zumal 16GB Module in der Regel alle in dual-side, dual-rank Verschaltung aufgebaut sind, also von Haus aus schneller sind.

4. Letztlich aber alles Theorie, ich finde, dass der Mehrpreis für den Ram besser in eine schnellere Grafikkarte angelegt sind, für die meißten aktuellen Spiele.


----------



## _Berge_ (6. Juli 2018)

Muss 4B11T zustimmen, spiele skalieren bei RAM nach dem was da ist, als ich noch 16hatte kam ich nie über 14GB, seitdem ich aber 32GB verbaut habe komme ich bei GTA5 regelmäßig(!) Über 18-20GB

Das gleiche bei Fallout 4...

16GB reichen völlig, aber wenn das budget da ist und VM's genutzt werden warum nicht? 

Wenn wegen 32gb nirgends woanders gepaart werden muss Knall dir 2x16gb Riegel rein und du kannst iwann auf 64 gehen


----------



## amdahl (6. Juli 2018)

Bin auch für 32 GB RAM weil ich 256GB locker voll bekomme 
Spass beiseite, da du genug Geld für 32GB hast und auch andere Dinge mit deinem PC machst als zu spielen halte ich 32GB für sinnvoll.
Wenn du nicht ausgerechnet die Corsair Dominator nimmst kostet es auch nicht so viel
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'290,28 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZ) ab €'*'312,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gerüchten zu Folge soll RAM weiterhin teuer bleiben oder sogar noch im Preis steigen. Später aufrüsten könnte sich deshalb lange ziehen.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Juli 2018)

Ich hab meinen Main-PC (mit dem ich auch spiele) Anfang 2017 von 16 auf 32GB aufgerüstet, und würde es jederzeit wieder tun. Viele User denken nicht nach, und rechnen bei 16GB RAM = 16GB RAM für Spiele verfügbar. Das ist natürlich kompletter Unfug. Entscheidend ist was noch neben einem Spiel läuft. Das ist zum einen schon mal das OS (Windows). Dann kommen da noch die Treiber, und beim Systemstart geladene Programme/Apps dazu. Und mancher User benutzt sogar schon einen Browser (mein Firefox belegt gerade jetzt 3GB RAM - den will ich ja nicht jedesmal schließen wenn ich ein Spiel starte). Und am Ende kommen noch Funktionen wie das Caching (Zwischenspeichern) von Windows im Hintergrund dazu. Hier werden natürlich auch Spieledaten zwischengespeichert.

Da sind dann von 16GB sehr schnell auch mal nur noch 12 o. 10 oder auch nur noch 8GB (oder noch weniger) frei.

Und gerade das Caching von Windows kann bei der Arbeit mit vielen und/oder großen Dateien enorme Vorteile bringen. Stichwort beispielsweise "JDownloader" (Videos, Archive). Beispiel: Du lädst eine (komprimierte) Datei in ein temporäres Verzeichnis, willst diese dann in ein Zielverzeichnis verschieben (o. entpacken). Durch den Download oder das Entpacken im Temp-Verzeichnis ist die Datei (sind die Dateien) jetzt (und automatisch) komplett im Cache - bei 32GB RAM bis zu ~28GB. Willst du diese Datei(en) jetzt ins Zielverzeichnis kopieren, werden sie NICHT vom Quelldatenträger, sondern aus dem RAM gelesen. Bedeutet, egal auf welches Laufwerk (HDD, SATA-SSD, M.2-PCIe-SSD) du jetzt kopierst, die Daten werden dort mit der maximalen Geschwindigkeit geschrieben (zb. 3GB/s bei einer entsprechend schnellen M.2-SSD, selbst wenn die Quelldaten auf einer HDD mit max. 100MB/s liegen).

Das alles funktioniert mehr oder weniger gut/schnell natürlich auch mit 16GB RAM, oder auch 8GB RAM, bietet mit 32GB RAM aber (tlw. deutlich) mehr Performance bzw. Komfort. Übrigens, mit 16GB RAM belegen viele Anwendungen (und natürlich auch schon das OS) auch weniger RAM, als wenn im System 32GB RAM stecken. Wer also nur 16GB RAM im PC hat kann gar keine verlässlichen Aussagen dazu treffen, welche Anwendung wieviel RAM brauch.



> Die *Mindestanforderungen* von ARK Park liegen beispielweise bereits bei *16 GiByte* - der Trend ist also klar. 16 GiByte sind daher unsere Empfehlung für eine Neuanschaffung oder Aufrüstung eines zeitgemäßen Spiele-PCs. 32 GiByte bringen gegenüber 16 GiByte in Spielen unseren Untersuchungen zufolge zwar teilweise messbare, aber üblicherweise keine entscheidenden Vorteile. Falls Sie Mods für Open-World-Spiele oder aufwendige Multimedia-Software zur Bild-/Videobearbeitung verwenden, Virtualisierung betreiben, mit einer Vielzahl von speicherhungrigen Programmen gleichzeitig arbeiten oder einfach nur keine Kompromisse eingehen möchten, lohnt sich wahrscheinlich der Griff zu 32 GiByte (oder mehr).


DDR4-RAM und DDR3-RAM (2018): RAM im Test, Arbeitsspeicher im Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Juli]

Ich persönlich würde daher sagen, es kommt auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse an. Kann ich damit leben hier und da auch mal Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen (einzelne Spiele - ob mit oder ohne Mods - laufen auch mal etwas "ruckeliger"), kann ich mit etwas geringeren Komfort (durch zusätzlichen RAM) leben, und will den PC vielleicht darüber hinaus auch nicht "ewig" benutzen (und will vielleicht auch etwas Kohle sparen), dann macht man auch heute noch mit 16GB RAM nichts verkehrt (oder auch 8GB...).

Will man aber das Maximum an Performance haben, eher weniger Kompromisse eingehen, seinen PC vielleicht auch mal 5-6 Jahre oder länger benutzen, und auch gerne dieses "gewisse Extra" an Komfort mitnehmen (damit auch die Arbeitsschritte schneller laufen an die man heute vielleicht noch gar nicht denkt), dann sollte man auf jeden Fall mindestens 32GB RAM nehmen.

Zum Thema RAM später aufrüsten: Da kommt meistens nichts bei herum. Versucht man Jahre nach dem Kauf des PCs den vorhanden (alten) RAM mit zwei zusätzlichen Modulen zu erweitern, hat man meistens Probleme passende Module zu finden (MHz und Timings sollten schon identisch sein). Dazu kommt, dass die Belastung des RAM-Controllers mit 4 Modulen immer höher ist als mit 2 Modulen. Will ich jetzt 32GB bei einem Dual-Channel System haben, dann kaufe ich besser jetzt 2x 16GB (2 Module) statt jetzt 2x 8GB, und dann in Jahren noch mal weitere 2x 8GB (dann 4 Module).


----------



## bastian123f (6. Juli 2018)

Also zum Spielen reichen 16Gb auf jeden Fall. Office ist auch klar. Bei VMs ist halt die Frage, wie viele gleichzeitig laufen sollen mit wie viel RAM? Ich hatte immer nur eine  VM mit 4GB RAM und dann hatte ich noch 12 übrig. Hast du 2 VMs mit jeweils 4GB, dann wird es schon fast knapp, wenn du nebenbei noch spielen willst.. Aber da musst du selber rechnen, was du benötigst


----------



## HisN (6. Juli 2018)

Definiere "reichen"
Und reichen sie immer und in jedem Fall?
[ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (6. Juli 2018)

Ich habe dazu mal einen Test gemacht. Ziemlich genau ab 80% DRAM-Belegung macht Windows Platz. Beim Rendern lief mir der DRAM nach und nach voll, bis zu dieser Grenze. Das mit dem "reichen" oder "nicht reichen" ist damit hinfällig. Wenn Platz ist, wird er genutzt. Und bisher haben mir erst ein einziges Mal die 16 GB nicht gereicht. Und sofern du nicht renderst und parallel die eine oder andere VM offen hast und dann auch noch spielen willst, wird das in den meisten Fällen mit 16 GB ausreichen, denn das war bei mir das Szenario, was mir den DRAM gefüllt hat. Noch krasser war es mit einer RAM-Disk. 

Wohlgemerkt aber nur in den meisten Spielen. Ausnahmen gibt es immer.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2018)

Momentan komme ich normal gut mit 16 GB aus.
Ich sage aber auch ehrlich das ich auch auf 32GB aufrüsten würde wären die Arbeitsspeicher noch bezahlbar.
Bei den hohen Preisen jedoch gibt es anderes was ich dann doch bevorzuge.

Meine Arbeitsspeicher habe ich im Jahr 2016 für 96 Euro bekommen, heute kosten sie fast das Doppelte.


----------



## HisN (6. Juli 2018)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu mal einen Test gemacht. Ziemlich genau ab 80% DRAM-Belegung macht Windows Platz.



Es macht Platz, indem es anfängt wie verrückt zu swappen.
Will man das wirklich? Ist dass das Ziel der Übung?


Das von mir oben verlinkte FFX z.b. führt beim Erreichen von 32GB RAM-Belegung eine deutlich merkbare Garbage-Collection durch. D.h. Ich hab einen Freeze, während der Speicher "geleert" wird. Seh ich an den FPS, bzw. dem Standbild und der RAM-Belegung deutlich, dass es zusammenhängt. Reproduzierbar.
Nervig. Will ich nicht. Und das obwohl ich 64GB im Rechner habe^^
ABER
Hätte ich "nur" 16GB, dann würde dieser deutlich merkbare Freeze ja an sich mindestens doppelt so Häufig auftreten .. das will ich ja noch viel weniger


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (7. Juli 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Es macht Platz, indem es anfängt wie verrückt zu swappen.
> Will man das wirklich? Ist dass das Ziel der Übung?



Ich sage mal so, in gewissem Maße will man das, ja. Denn das System war noch smooth bedienbar, im Gegensatz dazu wenn der DRAM wirklich randlos voll ist. Das ist dann wirklich eine Geduldsprobe. Allerdings muss man sich in dem Kontext auch die Frage stellen, wie häufig man auf dieses Szenario trifft und ob einen das soweit einschränkt, dass man seinen Satz Speicher austauschen muss. Und das ist bei mir persönlich noch nicht der Fall. 32 GB DRAM sind mir aktuell zu teuer, und wenn dann manchmal geswappt wird, dann ist das halt so. Ich denke aber auch, dass unsere beiden System und Workloads nicht wirklich vergleichbar sind. Aber solange wir beide mit unseren Systemen zufrieden sind, ist doch alles in Butter, oder?


----------



## HisN (7. Juli 2018)

War nur hinterfragt


----------



## zael84 (7. Juli 2018)

Bei mir reicht 16 GB immer aus.  zum zocken oder mit 1 bis 2 vms(Cent os).
1 Windows vm geht. 2 würde knapp werden.


----------



## Bakura_99 (7. Juli 2018)

Ok danke für die vielen Antworten und Vorschläge 
Ich werde mir jetzt erst mal 16 GB von G.Skill kaufen.Falls es irgendwann 32 bedarf, kann man ja immer noch nachkaufen und vielleicht werden bis dahin die Preise etwas gesunken sein.


----------



## sonny1606 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich habe noch 8GB und die reichen für bf4 noch. Viel mehr zocke ich nicht. Aber wenn ich neu kaufen würde würde ich evtl auch einfach 2 16gb riegel kaufen. 3000mhz ddr4 gibts schon für 90€/riegel. Da würde ich wohl nicht lange überlegen. Dazu den ryzen 3600 und man hat 10jahre ruhe. Gelegentlich (alle 4-6Jahre) die gpu tauschen reicht.
In der Theorie sollen wohl auch 2 Riegel besser fürs system als 4 sein. Daher ist nachkaufen nicht ideal, zumindest in der theorie. Was davon praktisch ankommt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## D0pefish (8. Februar 2019)

Was soll man da antworten? Die Frage wirkt auf mich wie: Ich studiere seit 20 Jahren Biologi, arbeite seit 8 als Tierarzt und möchte später unbedingt Genetiker werden.
Wollte mal fragen, wie viele Beine hat ein Hund? 
Ich habe den möglichen Maximalausbau gemacht und weiß auch warum. Weil ich es kann!
Außerdem: es gibt sicher 20000 (eigentlich völlig unnütze) Threads dazu im Netz zu finden, wo nicht Jeder, der irgendwo mal was halb durchgelesen hat rein- und alles eh irgendwie nur zusammenhanglos durcheinanderquatscht. Das ist ein Teufelskreis!


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2019)

Es gibt manchmal mit Vollbestückung Probleme, muss es aber nicht.
Das größere Problem wird sein das selbst wenn die selben Speicher zum Aufrüsten gekauft haben diese mit Sicherheit dann andere Chips verbaut haben und es wieder die Frage sein wird ob die alten mit den neuen gut zusammen arbeiten. Aus der selben Produktionsserie wird es da weniger Probleme geben.


----------



## sebgerken (8. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade meinen RAM von 2*8GB auf 2*16GB umgerüstet. Und es hat gelohnt, habe deutlich wenige ruckler beim zocken. Mehr kann ich Grad nicht schreiben da ich nur das iPad parat habe.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (18. März 2019)

Welchen RAM würdet ihr empfehlen? Will 2x16GB kaufen: Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 32GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Speichertakt ab 3200MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 16, Gehäuse: Heatspreader, Besonderheiten: Intel XMP 2.0 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (18. März 2019)

den billigsten oder G.Skill RJ V


----------



## Lowry (20. März 2019)

Wer eine Vega mit HBCC betreiben will sollte defintiv mehr als 16GB verbauen.
Bei Division 2 , Deus Ex Mankind Divided und Resident Evil 2 habe ich es hinbekommen, dass Windows das Spiel schließt mit Hinweis auf unzureichenden Speicher.
Dabei stand der HBCC nur auf dem Mindestwert von 11768.
Mit HBCC aus läuft es aber dann hat man ja nichts von dem Feature. Deshalb habe ich dann auf auf 32Gb aufgerüstet.


----------



## linken98 (2. April 2019)

Ja bei division 2 mit hbcc ruckelt es, ohne nicht, hab auch nur 16gb aber ohne hbcc an 80-130fps in wqhd Max, Speicher ist immer 11-12gb voll, reicht vollkommen


----------

